# baking with maltitol



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Has anyone on the forum baked using maltitol sweeteners? I'm still on the hunt, but it seems you can buy it in granulated form, powdered, brown, etc. I found at least one forum that looks like it will have recipes on it using the stuff...but, hey...what's there is not here!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I found this at the Whole Foods website. Note that it reduces calories by 12-15%. It would be considered a sugar by most low-carbers who have been reading labels closely lately. It says it does not raise blood glucose levels, but many people have reported weight gains from eating the low carb bars- including Dr. Atkins'.

The jury is still out, however.

http://www.wholefoods.com/healthinfo/maltitol.html


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I found plenty places to buy the stuff, but I'm sure glad I procrastinated. The few "sugar free" chocolates and candies that I've tasted using maltitol were simply awful. And a bit shaky on the digestive system as well. There's even a precautionary statement on the labels claiming that "sensitive persons may experience a laxative effect." 

Yikes!


----------



## bakityannagoat (Mar 27, 2011)

we use it in our sugar free line cookies pastries cakes and muffins turns out a very consistent product.  we order it from JBS supplier.


----------



## daniel eastman (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm still hunting down how best to use the liquid version. Or how to use it at all at this point; especially in Baking, with Frosting, and in Candy Making. Bakityannagoat, have you any advice you can give out, if you're still around?


----------



## mdcpool (Nov 23, 2014)

Imitation Honey is malitol syrup.  But it has vanilla added.  So if a recipe calls for vanilla-omit it.


----------

